# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  EUTHA LE 18 MAI 2020

## Lashiva Carine

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* HORTON
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
								
									a des problémes comportementaux.
								
							
							




 *RDV POUR EUTHANASIE LE LUNDI 18 MAI 2020 
**
DERNIÈRE CHANCE DE LUI SAUVER LA VIE !*

Horton est un brave chien qui doit changer de famille, il doit partir chez une personne qui saura le cadrer - 


Il a eu 7 ans en octobre - Vacciné, puce, non castré. Croise labrador - Il se trouve dans le nord de la France du côté de Douai. La famille idéale serait une famille à la campagne afin qu'il puisse se dépenser avec un pote


Explication de sa maîtresse ...

***Alors pour expliquer un peu la situation. Problème de comportement avec Horton depuis 5ans. 

Premiers grognements lors de ma première grossesse. Nous avons fait du dressage qui au final a empiré la situation car trop stricte pour Horton. De cette situation sont apparus les premiers pincements... consultation chez le véto pour castration chimique mais qui n'a pas aidé à régler le problème. Consultations téléphoniques avec une éducatrice comportementale qui nous aide par des façons de réagir ,comportements à avoir, exercices à faire... on arrive à revenir à une situation correcte car c'était devenu invivable . 

Il y a souvent des moments de répit durant quelques fois et au final rechute à chaque fois. Nous avons fait venir une éducatrice comportementaliste à la maison fonctionnant sur l'éducation positive . De même la situation va beaucoup mieux. Mais comme a chaque fois rechutes. 

En 2019 nous avons donc été voir une veto comportementaliste qui a permis par un traitement, des exercices... a maintenir une situation stable durant 1an sans morsures. 


Et la début d'année plusieurs rechutes dont une la semaine dernière où il a mordu assez fort mon conjoint. 

Ayant 2filles en bas âges nous avons donc pris la décision douloureuse de le faire euthanasier. Nous n'arrivons plus à avoir confiance, et vivons dans la peur que cela se reproduise et surtout qu'un jour ce soit sur nos filles. Je précise quil a pincé mordu 15 20 fois en 5ans. Mon conjoint principalement et moi également. Il agit comme par pulsions où la situation n'explique pas sa façon d'agir. Il est également épileptique stabilisé sous pexion. Et a un léger souffle cardiaque stabilisé sous ramipril.
Au niveau des ententes enfants à éviter au regard de la situation, chat non testé mais je pense pas qu'il les apprécie. Et chien ça fait longtemps qu il n'a pas eut de contact mais si le chien n'est pas dominant ca se passait bien. 

Il aime jouer et est très dynamique pour son âge. Voilà ce que je peux dire

*C'est un chien qui n'a que 7 ans qui aime la vie, il n'a à ce jour AUCUNE SOLUTION, AUCUNE DEMANDE 

*https://www.facebook.com/carine.lash...18808109406866

VOYEZ LES PHOTOS, IL N'A RIEN D'UN MONSTRE et POURTANT PERSONNE NE SE PROPOSE POUR LUI SAUVER LA VIE

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## myrtille12

Evidemment on suppose que la comportementaliste (la seconde) a été rappelée avant de prendre une pareille décision ?

----------


## France34

Y a t il quelqu'un pour sauver ce pauvre chien ?   ::

----------


## Segusia52

J'ai pensé à ce chien toute la nuit, et je suis effrayée de voir que sa mort programmée ne fait pas le "buzz" ici.

On a donc perdu la force de se mobiliser ??

Il faut qu'on revienne immédiatement à la réalité hurlante...

Peux rien faire, saturée en adoptions, aucun réseau facebook ou autre. J'en suis malade !

S'il vous plait, venez à l'aide de Carine, elle est trop seule sur ce coup-là !

Pour HORTON, le déconfinement, c'est sa mort  !!!

Carine, a-t-on pensé à une tumeur au cerveau ?? Pulsions, épilepsie...c'est fréquent.

----------


## Lashiva Carine

Il n’intéresse personne, je n'ai rien, que dalle, nada ...chaque fois on me répond qu'on ne peut pas ...

Alors soyons clairs sur son cas ..ce n'est pas un 1er prix de beauté, ce n'est pas un jeune chien, il n'est pas au Lof non plus et il est noir ! Mais SI vraiment on est de cette satanée PA cette PROTECTION ANIMALE son descriptif ben on s'en bat les c.....s non?! 

C'est une vie à sauver et je m'accroche à la vie tout comme LUI va s'accrocher à SA VIE lorsqu'il va comprendre qu'on va le tuer ! Donc il faut une structure ou refuge ou une personne apte à rééduquer ce chien qui je suis certaine est récupérable 

Il a 7 ans il peut encore vivre autant Si on vous les proposait ces 7 années de vie en + vous les refuseriez vous ! ?


Allez merde à la fin on ne fait pas que dans le mignon, le lof et le chien pas chiant ici !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il est bien diffusé sur Fb, nous avons contacté 30 millions d'amis/FBB, divers personnes éducateurs avec structure/ même la personne de Esprit Dog ...chaque fois c'est non...et si à la place d'Horton c'etait un jeune chien au Lof ...ça changerait la donne n'est ce pas pfff écœurée

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le stade du comportementaliste est dépassé à ce jour...La maîtresse en a peur c'est point non retour de son côté mais elle cherche également une solution afin d'éviter son eutha ...c'est mal barré !

----------


## corinnebergeron

Que voulez-vous on y peut rien personnellement ... C'est lamentable en effet. Avez vous contacter Stéphane lamart qui aime bien les défis ?

----------


## marjorie78

Essayez peut-être de voir avec Sos vieux chiens (n° tél : 02 37 48 21 89), pas forcément le profil des chiens recueillis par l'assoc.., mais ils ont eu pas mal d'adoptions dernièrement, sait-on-jamais...
Tonio qui gère l'assoc. avec Christine est comportementaliste et cela peut aider.
C'est vraiment triste d'en arriver là... il y a forcément un évènement déclencheur... est-ce qu'elle l'avait depuis petit ? elle dit que les grognements ont commencé lors de sa grossesse, n'avait-il plus sa place au propre comme au figuré...je ne juge pas mais pour moi il n'y a aucun chien "irrécupérable", seulement des erreurs de comportement, chaque chien mérite une famille, mais chaque famille ne mérite pas un chien..
J'espère qu'une solution va être trouvée, peut-être trouver une pension en attendant une solution plus pérenne ? je suis prête à participer un peu si besoin.

----------


## phacélie

Le refuge AVA ?

----------


## Segusia52

Effectivement, c'est une piste comme une autre. 

J'essaie de me rappeler le nom de ce beau chien en risque d'euthanasie que sa jeune maîtresse, d'une famille d'origine sicilienne, avait mis sur LBC pour qu'il échappe à son père qui voulait s'en débarrasser au plus vite.

Qui s'en souvient ?

Et qu'avions nous fait ?

----------


## Segusia52

Trouvé : c'était Billy, enfin adopté

Le beau BILLY, sauvé de justesse, vous attend (45) !!

----------


## Lashiva Carine

Ava c est refus aussi.

Je ne vise pas quelqu'un en particulier, je suis surtout en colère de ne pouvoir en faire + pour lui - Ca me bouffe de voir mourir des chiens en bonne santé 
Je pense que les maîtres doivent faire quelque chose qui déclenche la réaction du chien oui en effet - Il est resté une année sans choper quand même et juste après avoir vu un comportementaliste

Je vais voir avec S.Lamart pourquoi pas

----------


## phacélie

C'est la SPA du Giennois qui avait pris Billy, peut-être la contacter ?

*SPA du Giennois
spadugiennois@gmail.com
Tél. : 02 38 38 23 36
Site web : www.spadugiennois45.org*

----------


## Lashiva Carine

Je contacterai aussi 

A noter que le chien a chopé principalement le mari ...avec la dame ça va

----------


## Lashiva Carine

Je contacterai aussi 

A noter que le chien a chopé principalement le mari ...avec la dame ça va et il n'a jamais touché aux enfants mais le mari ça ne passe pas

Le chien a eu des cours de dressage...ou il a été demandé au mari de mettre le chien sur le dos + collier étrangleur voilà voilà voilà ...

----------


## Segusia52

Hé bien,  Carine, pour une belle connerie, c'en est une !! A mon sens, pas besoin de chercher plus loin...Pourvu que la dame s'accroche pour aider à trouver une solution...Beaucoup de refuges restent fermés en ce moment.

J'essaie de me rappeler les références d'un autre cas, pour avoir les adresses que nous avions pu contacter - avec  succès - mais il est fort possible qu'il ait été classé. Je crois que ça se passait en Haute-Marne. Chien mordeur, arrêté du maire etc...

Je vous passe un MP.

----------


## Segusia52

*ALLEZ UP !!!

Des adresses et du partage pour ceux qui peuvent, vite !!*

----------


## Segusia52

Carine, pour le faire euthanasier en tant que mordeur il faut qu'il y ait eu une déclaration officielle *datée* de morsure, à compter de quoi doivent s'écouler 15 jours d 'observation.

Ce qui donnerait un délai pour chercher.

Si on ne respecte pas la procédure, ça devient une euthanasie de convenance, et le véto comme les proprios devront assumer.

C'est le chien de la dame, ou celui du couple ?

----------


## aurore27

*A noter que le chien a chopé principalement le mari ...avec la dame ça va et il n'a jamais touché aux enfants mais le mari ça ne passe pas

Le chien a eu des cours de dressage...ou il a été demandé au mari de mettre le chien sur le dos + collier étrangleur*

La réponse est dans ces phrases : lors du cours de dressage, le mari de la dame a dû mettre le chien sur le dos avec un collier étrangleur ; le chien s'est sûrement senti en danger car vulnérable dans cette position imposée et non demandée avec douceur. Il a donc une peur absolue du mari et des hommes à présent. Il faudrait peut-être le préciser dans son annonce et écrire les circonstances.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ces dresseurs laissent de lourdes séquelles

----------


## girafe

Bonjour 
Peut être voir avec les associations "arkwild" et "in dog we trust" qui prennent pas mal de chiens "à problème" et travaillent avec des comportementalistes/éducateurs en positif
J'ai découvert ces asso assez récemment mais je "suis" un peu leurs actus et çà me semble correspondre

----------


## marjorie78

> Ces dresseurs laissent de lourdes séquelles


Effectivement, beaucoup sont des incapables faisant plus de mal que de bien.. 
Le problème ne vient donc pas du chien mais des traumatismes qu'on lui a infligé, donc rien de dramatique pour un replacement à mon sens.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Voir avec Aurélie Claude Protection Rapprochée elle est sur Facebook

----------


## doriant

si ca peut aider :


*Joindre le Contact sur fb*



```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/eutha-18-mai-2020-a-183831/"][IMG]https://nsm09.casimages.com/img/2020/05/16//20051601594524395716798147.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
[B][URL="https://www.facebook.com/carine.lashiva/posts/10218808109406866"][COLOR=#0000ff]Joindre le Contact sur fb[/COLOR][/URL][/B]
```

----------


## Patricia45

Sa maîtresse pourrait peut-être attendre un peu pour qu'une solution puisse être trouvée !!

----------


## Segusia52

Sait-elle qu'on cherche pour HORTON ?

----------


## bouletosse

Toujours pas de news?

----------


## doriant

Carine la castration chimique n'est pas une piste ds ses rechutes ?

----------


## Segusia52

Du nouveau pour HORTON ?

----------


## corinnedukerque

Je pense que le mieux serait de le sortir un mois déjà de son environnement car dans le comportement du mari il se peut qu'il y ait quelque chose que le chien n'accepte pas ou ne supporte pas. Il pourrait être en observation. Il fait sûrement une association avec un très mauvais souvenir. Il serait donc ok femme et enfant. Il peut donc trouver une famille. P

----------


## myrtille12

Est-ce que je peux diffuser sur le site spécialisé pour les animaux : "uncompagnon" ?

----------


## Patricia45

Je pense que tout doit être fait pour lui donner un maximum de chance.
Merci à vous

----------


## myrtille12

Il me faudrait l'identification du chien et un contact, soit un mail, soit un tél

----------


## France34

Il faudrait d'abord que le RV pour eutha soit annulé : c'est demain !

----------


## Lashiva Carine

EUTHA repoussée pour l'instant - Une asso se charge de lui trouver une solution et nous avons de petites pistes que nous étudions MAIS l'eutha est levée

----------


## aurore27

> EUTHA repoussée pour l'instant - Une asso se charge de lui trouver une solution et nous avons de petites pistes que nous étudions MAIS l'eutha est levée


C'est un début de bonne nouvelle, merci.

----------


## France34

Ouf ! C'est une sage décision d'annuler l'euthanasie ! Je souhaite que le pauvre HORTON soit bientôt sauvé !

----------


## aurore27

> Ouf ! C'est une sage décision d'annuler l'euthanasie ! Je souhaite que le pauvre HORTON soit bientôt sauvé !


France34, l'euthanasie n'est pas annulée mais levée ; en suspens car repoussée pour le moment ; donc il faut vraiment que l'on diffuse un max pour Horton afin qu'il puisse trouver une nouvelle famille.

----------


## aurore27

Nouvelles informations diffusées avec historique et photo.

----------


## GADYNETTE

HORTON est magnifique !!!!! j'espère qu'il sera sauvé

----------


## Segusia52

Carine, si vous êtes en contact avec la famille actuelle d'Horton, dites leur que nous admirons leur patience et leur compréhension pour sauver ce bon chien.

----------


## France34

J'espère que l'association va arriver à trouver une bonne famille pour HORTON !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Qu'en est-il pour ce chien magnifique???

----------


## Monkey

Par quelle asso serait il couvert ? Fa ou adoptants ?

----------


## France34

Est-ce que les choses avancent bien pour HORTON ?

----------


## girafe

Rien de neuf pour l'instant sur le post facebook

----------


## aurore27

1 association est toujours recherchée pour sa prise en charge.

----------


## France34

L'association qui devait trouver une solution y a renoncé , finalement  ?

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles de ce beau toutou ????

----------


## girafe

Rien du tout pour lui d'après l'auteure du post sur FB:

"AUCUN CHANGEMENT DE SITUATION - ON CHERCHE UNE ISSUE FAVORABLE POUR CE CHIEN"

----------


## Lashiva Carine

MàJ au 01/06/20 : 

Horton a rejoint la personne qui sera sa nouvelle famille, un grand terrain à la campagne pour s'y défouler, des congénères pour amis et il sera suivi par un comportementaliste

J'aurai des nouvelles très régulièrement
Précision: Horton n'est pas sous asso

----------


## marjorie78

Super ! un dénouement heureux, on attend des nouvelles d'Horton dans sa nouvelle famille. 
Merci de vous être battue pour lui  ::

----------


## phacélie

Merci pour cette bonne nouvelle et bonne chance à Horton pour sa nouvelle vie  :Smile:

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

génial merci de nous donner de ces nouvelles quand vous en aurez ::

----------


## France34

Très contente pour HORTON ! Merci à la personne qui l'a pris en charge ! J'espère qu'il va avoir une belle vie ! ::

----------


## Lashiva Carine

Horton est assez perturbé dans sa nouvelle maison mais avec le temps cela va s'arranger. Il ne quitte pas sa "maman" des yeux et cherche le contact ...
Il va être castré et son traitement réadapté si besoin. Il a des copains avec lesquels ça se passe bien

C'est un changement radical, d'un foyer calme ou il était le "seul enfant" un peu trop materné à mon idée, il est arrivé chez une personne qui a d'autres chiens, un grand terrain 

Les choses vont bien dans l'ensemble, on suit la situation, je reste en contact régulier

- - - Mise à jour - -

----------


## Segusia52

Merci, Carine  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

super bonne nouvelle. J'espère que HORTON va s'adapter et que nous aurons très vite de ses nouvelles avec photos si possible

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Espérons de réels progrès même à son rythme Merci à sa famille et merci pour les nouvelles

----------

